# DIY Logos - a better laser/photocopier method



## agent156 (Jul 28, 2014)

I've come up with a no wash method for using a laser printer or photocopier to make custom logos. This video isn't that great but it will do until I have more time.






I'm testing these using a replicas of MoYu logos. This gives me a baseline for quality and durability. The logos on the AoSu, AoFu are mine, as are the edge piece logos on the AoLong.


----------



## agent156 (Jul 28, 2014)

Not sure why the attached pic isn't working... Oh well I'll check tomorrow. [fixed  now, was my bad]


----------



## agent156 (Jul 30, 2014)

Already seeing superior durability.


----------



## stoic (Aug 2, 2014)

Haven't had a chance to try it yet, but this looks like a really decent method! 
And as for durability, yeah that centre sticker reminds me very much what has happened to my MoYu cubes...


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 3, 2014)

While experimenting, my dad and I figured out some things to improve this method. Firstly, you don't need to print on the scotch tape at all. We used full-sheet label paper, but we took off the entire label. We were left with a sheet of this odd, floppy paper, and when we printed using regular paper settings using our laser printer onto the sheet we had left, it was perfect for transfer onto tape. Secondly, instead of using packing tape, you can use normal transparent scotch tape. The scotch tape has a strong enough adhesive to transfer toner (at least, for me). When we transferred the toner only moments after printing, it was perfect. Images here, here, and here. I suppose I'm a true Numberphile/Periodic Videos fan (rubik's cube + caffeine molecule)


----------



## agent156 (Aug 4, 2014)

Packing tape is just stronger over time vs. regular scotch tape. But using the backing for printable labels is a neat idea! And they came out awesome 

Here's the above cube now. The bottom center one is pealing at the point it hung over the sticker. The one that was trimmed better on the left is doing great. The stock logo... not so good lol.


----------

